

Cocoa – password generator service - avoidwork
https://github.com/avoidwork/cocoa

======
laveur
I would consider a name change as I first thought this was a OS X Service for
password generation. As Service and Cocoa are both names heavily associated
with the platform.

~~~
avoidwork
Personal word association is not something I'm going to solve.

~~~
m_t
I guess you should take this kind of advice. I can second @laveur here, I
thought the same.

~~~
avoidwork
Yeah I get that, and tbh as a mac user I considered it, but I don't subscribe
to the idea that there can only be 1 incarnation for a word in software.

------
onestone
Why would anyone want that? Sounds like a terrible idea.

> The password(s) is not logged, or saved anywhere.

Except in the email message, in plain text.

~~~
avoidwork
If you chose to send an email. Why would you want it? SOA with diff services
that may have diff requirements, such as creating a temporal rep of the user.

Everything is eventually plain text. Should you use this to blast something
out publicly? Of course not. Is it useful internally? Definitely.

~~~
avoidwork
Follow up point, which I missed. You can control the entropy of the password.
Do you need ~50b, ~80b, >~100b? It's just a parameter.

